# mead swap



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

If anyone close to me is good at mead, but lacking the honey, let me know. I may be willing to work out something about providing local raw honey for a cut of the mead.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Bjorn, I sent you a PM. Let me know what you think. The only hitch is that if I'm bottling, then I usually like to get my champagne bottles back triple rinsed and dry. If its beer bottles, heck I'll give you some mead if you just help me bottle.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Send me your address I will send you a bottle of mead. You just have to let me know if its good or bad and don't sugarcoat it. I havn't tasted a lot of mead so I don't know if what I made is any good.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Qualified, certified judges, brutally honest but helpful (and you're anonymous). Comments are geared towards heling you improve your mead. I only compete for the feedback, my religion forbids competition







. But seriously it's valuable. 

http://www.beertown.org/events/nhc/index.html


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

> Send me your address I will send you a bottle of mead.


Sending alcoholic beverages can be easier said than done. It is strictly forbidden by the USPS and AFAIK it is also against company policy at UPS, FedEx, etc. 
This subject comes up quite often on rec.crafts.brewing for homebrewers sending beers to competitions. The usual suggestion there is to describe your package as "yeast cultures for evaluation" and take your chances that nobody will care enough to question further. I've heard of carriers refusing to accept the package but I don't recall hearing of anybody suffering legal consequences.
I never have seen a completely acceptable solution to the problem. At worst it's illegal; at best it's a hassle!
George


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Now a swap of mead for queens may be a fair arrangement.  

No guarantees on quality of mead - but drinkable at least.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know if my mead is good but you can drink it. It is a good idea not to drink a large quantity of it at once. That pretty much goes for all alcohol but sometimes I have a short memory and it bites me again. However the older I get the less it happens so I may be getting a little wiser.

Any how the offer still stands.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Hate to hear about the shipping problems. I don't have enough honey for mead making or the equipment, but I would love to try some. I have a freind in town that makes his own wine and I get some from him once in a while for romantic weekends away with my wife. I would love to try mead on one of these adventures!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

When shipping a "_Yeast Culture_" for evaluation via USPS Priority mail using their boxes.

Never been asked what was in the package by a clerk at a mail drop in the market or drug store, or when handing it to our postman.

Only at the post office.

Anthony


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

My sister mailed a bottle of mead to me. The only question asked at the post office was the percent of alcohol. 5% or less can be mailed so she told him it was 5% not the 14.5% it said on the lable

Blessed Bee
Doug


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Still looking for someone willing to "ship" me a bottle of wine. Definately would be willing to send a "donation" to help with the shipping of the yeast culture!


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

does anyone have a reciept for Mead. I have never tried Mead but I do like good wine and I have found that GOOD is a relative term and what is good to one person is not so good to someone else. I just know what is good to the taste buds. If someone has learned how to ship a bottle of Mead I would like to get on the list for a bottle.


----------



## Wilbur (Aug 26, 2006)

tom h.
For a good mead recipe go to
(davespicks.com)
Look for Mead Made Easy:Traditional Mead.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I still am looking for some mead. I don't have the supplies, equipment or knowhow to make my own at this time. (Most of my honey is spoken for before I even harvest.)

Never tried some, but I would love a bottle to share with my wife on a special evening!
PLEASE PM me and I will make arangements to get some $$$ your way for the bottle.


----------



## tom h. (May 28, 2006)

Hi checked out the local bottle stores hear in longview looking for mead and everyone knows what I'm looking for but none of them carry mead in their stores. I found a place up in the dallas area that makes mead so I'm going to see if they will ship a single bottle to me. Found them on Gotmead.com. I was real suprised that they were the only winery in texas that makes mead. Thanks for the info Brewcat.


----------

